# MGH Police and Security



## John J

Does anyone have any info on Mass General Hospital Police and security?
I am looking for things like starting pay, benefits, training, how they are to work for, ect. I have an interview soon and am just wondering what to expect.


----------



## ntvs

i am interested in what your experiences are. i hear its a good stepping stone to get hired full time. how many are they hiring? good luck buddy


----------



## John J

The woman who called me today to schedule the interview stated that they had a lot of openings, at all different locations. As far as my experience goes, I have the reserve academy, a degree in CJ and I am certified as an EMT. I worked as a campus police officer for about three years.


----------



## ntvs

john j,

:no: I was asking about your future experiences with the MGH process. I am thinking of applying and just wanted to know a little more about it. once again good luck


----------



## John J

Oops, I thought you were asking what experience I had. No big deal. Anyways my interview isn't for another week and a half. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## PPD30

I worked there for several years before I got on full time. The pay is great and the benefits are even better. I can't say enough about them. The actually care about there employees. The job depends on where you work. My advice is to go to the main campus. There is much more to do and it is balls to the wall non- stop. However, The likelyhood your will ever arrest someone is few and far between. It is a good stepping stone because you get all the blood and guts out of the way. I saw things that would make most people faint. More importantly it's a get JOB... which are hard to come bye. You will have to lock and unlock doors, do escorts, release bodies to the funeral homes, and fight patients. If you go to charles town it is cake. just patrol and unlock doors. Revere and chelsea has a little of both. Stay away from the charlestown clinic it is boring beyond all belief, and you have to delivery files :hmmm:


----------



## ejk55

I agree with PPD. I have worked at MGH for the past 18 months. It is a great department to work for. The management take good care of their people. You want to work the main campus if you are looking for a mix of police and security work. I just gave my notice today (got hired by DOC) so there is an opening. Good luck and don't get frustrated, their hiring process does take time.


----------



## ntvs

thanks guys, next week i am heading up to boston to pick up an application. are they available at the main office?


congrats on the doc job ejk55!!!


----------



## ejk55

Your best bet is to apply online. I am pretty sure you can apply through Bostonworks.com and try partners.org and then search jobs for Mass General and then apply for the security position. It is best to apply this way.


----------



## CampusOfficer

Erik,

Congrats!! Good Luck at the new job. Another evening shifter giving notice. I think I started a bad trend. 

:jump: :jump: nfire: nfire: :baaa:


----------



## Finding Nemo

your not the boss of him!


----------



## ejk55

Thanks Brian, word on the street is that there are a couple more evening boys looking to give their notices to. :sh:


----------



## ntvs

why is everyone leaving? where are you going?


----------



## ejk55

They are going to other agencies. Greener pastures.


----------



## luap112

Erik,

congratulations great to hear


----------



## ntvs

#-o just making sure that they weren't leaving for bad reasons.


----------



## CampusOfficer

ejk55 said:


> Thanks Brian, word on the street is that there are a couple more evening boys looking to give their notices to. :sh:


Erik...check your private messages.


----------



## ejk55

There was nothing in my private messages from you.


----------



## MVS

*John J*,

MGH is a great stepping stone and a good employer. Good pay, Good bennies and good treatment. 6 Health plans to choose from. Can you say vacation? (lots of it) \/ and good training opportunities as well. Pay ranges $11 to $18+/hr ($11 if you're retarded.. 1 brain cell gets you $12+... 13+ is the avg. start and goes up based on your background. Good shift and weekend differentials too. Plenty of OT. A set schedule (you'll know your schedule for 365 days ahead! - unless you change it). EVERY other weekend off!

Like *PPD30* said, If you're looking for action, then the Main Campus is where you wanna be. If you wanna do Office Building security :sl: then the Charlestown Navy Yard is the place to go. And Chelsea and Revere are a mix, but very slow.

Not sure when *PPD30* was here (or who he is) but arrests do happen and have been increasing over the past 2 years, but you won't be arresting many. If you have the "lock 'em all up attitude - this place is NOT for you! But if they're a scumbag, book 'em! Don't expect to get your Police powers right away either - there's a waiting period for that here... but you'll still see plenty of action. nfire: This is a great place to develop your "people skills" (verbal and physical).

People usually leave for other LE Agencies(i.e. Federal, state or Local). VERY rarely does anyone leave for a Campus job - the pay can't compete unless its for a big school (Harvard, UMASS, BU). People don't leave because they don't like it.. Over the past 3 years 3 guys left to try another line of work and they are all back here again. You'll be amazed how recognized this Department is when you interview elsewhere.

NOTE: you better be able to handle the sight of blood, guts, urine, feces, etc. as well as god aweful smells. Be prepared to be spit on. Can't be afraid of confrontation too. :sb: Right *CampusOfficer*?

Like ejk said.. the process is long - like most Police Jobs, so don't get discouraged [-o< . They recently interviewed 13 candidates for 3 previous openings, so the competition is tough.

A fun place! unk:


----------



## ntvs

RPD931,
wow thats alot of usefull information. hopefully i didnt apply too late. - i applied yesterday.


what is the process for police powers there? if someone is already certified is it a quicker process?


the online process feels so detached. i applied to tufts and a few others online and never heard anything. this week i am in boston following up on those t:


----------



## MVS

ntvs,

Unless you have a "connection" nfire: , online is the best way. The Manager who does the initial interviews is well in tune with the HR dept so he'll get all/any applications and or resumes. www.partners.org c:

If you have any useful background you should get a call, as there are a few openings. Like I said before, these positions are competitive - like any Police Job.... This is unlike any other Job...  However, they have been known to hire (a very few) people with unrelated experience as long as they fit the "bill"... But most people have relevant experience/strong background. Management/Supervisory experience is a plus. =D>

Some of our current staff include former PO's, CO's, Deputies, Security Directors, current Part-time PO's, etc.. :L:

Be prepared for the interviews. [-o<

Any more Q's? PM me. :doctor:


----------



## CampusOfficer

RPD931 brings up some good points. Do a search of this website, and you will find out a lot about the department. There have been many posts about the department (both good and bad). The benefits there are almost unbeatable. They use earned time for vaca., sick time, personal time, etc. You accrue something like 4.47 hours a week. It comes out to something like 5 1/2 weeks a year. I recently left there for another campus job (better pay), and I had around 250 hours in my ET bank. They cut me a nice fat check for the cash out. I took plenty of time off when I was there too. But just as RPD931 says...be prepared for some confrontations. Not that I ever got in any... :jump: :jump: :innocent:


----------



## John J

Thanks for the info RPD.


----------



## DODK911

It all sounds good, but the one main thing that stopped me from applying there for a part time job was that the Officers there are not armed, and your in Boston in a Police Uniform. Thats the only thing that turned me away, everything else sounds great. I give you guys that work there credit to do the job with no weapon.

Stay Safe.


----------



## MVS

DODK911 & ntvs, ... It's a hospital :doctor: - we try to get people out, not in, so shooting them would be bad for business (an Administration hold too). Yes, a gun would be a great added tool - but our section of the city really isn't bad, quite affluent actually...mostly thieves, psych patients and drunks are what we deal with, local residents are harmless except for the "natives" (bums) they're a handful.

The real scumbags :ninja: are usually what the ambulances bring in as our hospital covers areas of East Boston, Charlestown, Downtown, Fleetcenter, Cambridge, Chinatown, Somerville, Chelsea (a real shi*hole), Revere and anywhere else north and west of the city. Our proximity to i-93 from the north and Storrow Drive from the west make us an ideal dumping ground. And if BMC and/or NEMC go on divert, bend over and kiss your a** goodbye. Gotta love it when they bring in gang-bangers... even better when they bring the rivals to the same place.

Our frequent responses to psych units would also make carrying a weapon hazardous. nfire:

Like my former FTO and myself said, be ready for confrontations. And if you're afraid of germs, don't work there. [-X As the senior man on the shift, I start the rumbles irate: They're not bad as long as you hold your ground, you can't wimp out... oops, did I say that out loud?!? O :twisted: :L: 

Yep, gotta love the ET (Earned time) racket... Between earned time and comp time I work less than most kids go to elementary school. I took 4 weeks off this year and I still have about 3 more available. unk: :beer:

CampusOfficer.. B, you know you miss the 10-9's!! :beer: Remember Robert Kinder? He kicked the bucket. :-({|=

Here's the official Dept. site www.mghpolice.com :fun:


----------



## MVS

Oh I forgot 1 thing....

DODK911, Only Officers assigned to outside patrols/bike patrol (cough), wear police uniforms. And that is usually only 2 guys on (in uniform) per shift, the other Officers assigned inside wear Blue Suits - aka "Men in Blue", "Blue suit mob", "boys in blue" and my favorite "the heavy hitters". You'll be amazed how many Officers we employ, we beat all small departments and most mid size with our staff size.

When you check out the Website, click on the Operations page. The picture you'll see represents only 1/2 the size of our department, if that. :-k and we're still growing as the hospital is expanding.


----------



## CampusOfficer

RPD931 said:


> but our section of the city really isn't bad


Wasn't there a murder on Cambridge St. right outside MGH last weekend?? And wasn't there a murder/suicide INSIDE MGH back around April?? Sounds like the area is getting worse to me.

And yes, I did hear about my good friend Mr. Kinder. :t: He was a real SHI*TBAG; "was" being the operative word.


----------



## MVS

Hey, every section of the city has it's "bad days".

:wl:


----------



## KozmoKramer

RPD :?: – can you elaborate about what the main differences are between the "Security Officers" and the "Police Officers" at MGH? Looks like they belong to the same department, I’m just curious about what distinguishes the two job titles? Also, Mass SSPO? Thanks! ~K.


----------



## EOD1

well i did a search- it seems like a racket and a good stepping stone or a good steady job which is hard to come by. I hope they stay like this i get outta of the military (and the damn middle east) in 27 months and 1 week so i will have to check that out.


----------



## MVS

KozmoKramer said:


> RPD :?: - can you elaborate about what the main differences are between the "Security Officers" and the "Police Officers" at MGH? Looks like they belong to the same department, I'm just curious about what distinguishes the two job titles? Also, Mass SSPO? Thanks! ~K.


EVERYONE's title is "Security Officer". It is 1 dept. the department title is "Police and Security" (ALL in ONE package). There are NO job role differences. If you qualify for SSPO, thats just an added tool.

EOD1, You're right! It's a GREAT stepping-stone and can be a career for certain folks. Very steady job, and a good amount of OT too. Good pay, great bennies. It's a dept of over 100 employees. We have lots of folks with serious time in (15-35 years of service.) I have been there for about 4 years, and although I don't plan on retiring there (looking for a career in a municipal LE agency), I'm quite satifisfied. And you really can't beat the pay and bennies. When/if I join a PD full-time, I would lose money salary-wise, but details would make up for that. But I get more time off than my Chief of Police does.


----------



## MPAPD

Does P.O. Clay still work for you guys? :?:


----------



## MVS

Yes, "Senor` Snack" still works for us... He's on my shift. Funny SOB.


----------



## luap112

RPD,

Don't you mean snackasourus? ans you are right he is one funny guy


----------

